
Toxic Workplaces Are Driving Video Game Developers to Unionize - briantailor
https://onezero.medium.com/toxic-workplaces-are-driving-video-game-developers-to-unionize-cda5c8b73317?source=collection_home---4------3-----------------------
======
Mirioron
I wonder if there is even potential for this to work out well for the workers
that are unionizing (in the long term). Game development is a field that
people want to work in. They're willing to take significant pay cuts and
tolerate poor workplaces to be able to work in game development. If workers
unionize then companies can probably just find a cheaper workforce elsewhere,
eg Poland. Companies could even hire more employees over there for less money.
On top of all that, these companies are also competing with a mass of indie
developers that are willing to put inordinate amounts of work in. It just
seems like the situation is stacked against these workers.

